# window unit air conditioner help?



## greenvorlon (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi everybody! I'm a newbie here... I have a window unit air conditioner in the hottest room of my house that spits water when I set it below 80 degrees... The unit drips water out of the back (outside), has the proper tilt on it and it does just fine when it's at 80 degrees (it's currently mid 90s outside now), but I would prefer it to be running at 72... I don't remember the brand of the air conditioner, but I have 2 others exactly like this one, and they don't have any problems... 

Anybody have any suggestions?
Thanks!


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Even if itis dripping out the back, I would still check the cage for debri that may be parially blocking daming the water allowing some to get in house. Also, some window units will not drip out the back. They have a ring built on the condensor fan to *sling* water to help dissipate the heat. Supposed to help save energy.


----------

